# Problème avec imprimante Dymo



## Dimensio (21 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous 

Je rencontre actuellement de gros problèmes avec mon imprimante Dymo Labelwriter 450...

Il y a quelques jours, je l'ai installée, et tout marchait parfaitement. Puis le lendemain, sans que je fasse de changements sur mon iMac, l'imprimante ne marchait plus, elle n'imprimait plus d'étiquettes, ne répondait pas...

Je l'ai essayé sur un PC, et elle fonctionne parfaitement, je peux donc exclure l'hypothèse de la panne.

En regardant dans le logiciel Imprimantes et scanners, j'ai vu que l'imprimante était considérée comme "désactivée"...
J'ai donc, par hasard, fait une "réintialisation des systèmes d'impression"... J'ai donc réinstaller les pilotes de la dymo, et la, petit changement...
L'imprimante est considérée comme "Inactive par défaut", et je n'arrive plus à ouvrir le logiciel Dymo Label ! (Qui permet d'imprimer), celui-ci m'indique que l'application n'a pas pu trouver d'imprimantes prises en charge. Veuillez réinstaller les pilotes.

Je suis à bout, j'ai déjà désinstaller et réinstaller je ne sais combien de fois les pilotes, et toujours le même message..

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------

